# TTForum Admins - Tapatalk v1.16.0 plugin errors



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Unable to access the forum using Tapatalk.
Error with plugin, please contact your forum administrator.

Can someone look into this please?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Same problem here!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too am getting message server error on Tapatalk help please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I am as well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have PM'd Steve at Admin.
Hoggy.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I have PM'd Steve at Admin.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for that.
I also pm'd TTFAdmin at 17:37 but they haven't even read it yet :evil:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy and John


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I was about to report this myself lol


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Still not sorted?

Or am I the only one still having problems? :?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Stueyturn said:


> Still not sorted?
> 
> Or am I the only one still having problems? :?


Still not sorted here as well :x 
PM I send yesterday (as stated above) has still not been read, so I guess they arn't interested in fixing this or can't be bothered to respond to posts & pm's!
Last time we had this type of issue, admins had to contact tapatalk.

Come on TTFADMIN's we are running out of breath as we've been holding it for 20+ hours.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Same prob here as well....TTF Admin have not read my PM either.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I sent them one three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for a reply


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Doesn't the forum support this anymore as I Ivan view other forums on tapatalk hd,click onto tt forum and it won't have it?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone know why this forum isn't working on Tapatalk? Was fine up until now


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Not letting me in either. 'User not found'


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've also asked the same question my new car has arrived at the dealers today and wanted to post a pic


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, not sure where to put this, so please feel free to move it.

I was using tapatalk last week no problems and when I try to access it now I get an error message as below -

_*"Cannot connect to forum - This forum is either restricting access from tapatalk or the installed plugin is not working. Please contact your forum administrator"
*_
Anyone else having the same issue?

Thanks,


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

It's already been raised on the support forum (which is where stuff like this should be :lol: )

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=333808


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

yes same here since yesterday


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

yeh same with me, but i did get a notification about tapatalk 2?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm also having this issue


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> I sent them one three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for a reply


That's reassuring then :? :evil:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> I sent them one three weeks ago and I'm still waiting for a reply


Got a few hours to go before this gets sorted then :?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

tristan2 said:


> Doesn't the forum support this anymore as I Ivan view other forums on tapatalk hd,click onto tt forum and it won't have it?


Guess you're having the same problem as the basic version  (see my post yesterday afternoon)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can people confirm whether this problem was after an upgrade on their phone (possibly set to auto upgrade)? This may not be related but I've seen some comments on other forums of a similar nature. If it's a module that now needs upgrading on the forum I think this will require server access I don't have. Another possibility is the forum Tapatalk module has been upgraded and left old phone Tapatalk versions behind. I believe Android is on Tapatalk 4 now.

I don't use Tapatalk myself so am a bit in the dark. I'm waiting to hear back from email support request but any information may be useful I can pass on or if anyone can try an upgrade or backup resore to see if that fixes it which will give a clue.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, My Galaxy Tab 2 fails with this error message... *Server Error "Class user" not found*
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, My Galaxy Tab 2 fails with this error message... *Server Error "Class user" not found*
> Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John, My Galaxy Tab 2 fails with this error message... *Server Error "Class user" not found*
> > Hoggy.


Our forum is working fine , I think it's a TTF specific problem


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

For some reason I cannot access the forum through Tapatalk it's been working fine till the other day it won't let me in!

I downloaded Tapatalk 2 it just says it cannot recognise my username!

Any ideas!

Thanks

Murray :? :? :? :?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Not working for me either-same error message


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I cant seem to get onto the site via Tapatalk it comes up saying server error occurred class user not found?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have the same problem on my galaxy s3


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=333808


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i havnt done any updates for ages, and there wasnt one before this went wrong  all though just after it did i got a message asking me if i would like to buy tapatalk 2


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have Version 2 and Version 4 beta and neither allow me access, same error as others but have been using both fine until recently.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Admin now looking in to TapaTalk prob...1500hrs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Admin looking into TapaTalk prob...1500hrs
Hoggy.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, as Hoggy mentioned I'm trying to get in contact with the developers from Tapatalk as I can't find anything on this end. There seems to be a break somewhere and I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear back from support and get more info.

Sorry for any inconvenience and thank you for your reports.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

cool hopefully gets resolved soon, its a pain logging in on an iPhone [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve,

Thanks, missing using Tapatalk on my Ipad [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't seem to log on using Tapatalk, says I need to contact admin of the forum?

What's the crack?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been having the same issue for past couple days across a number of platforms. So would seem its forum or a tapatalk issue. Either way its super annoying and happened before. Hopefully they get it sorted


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah they are looking into it buddy.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=333808&start=30


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Still not working. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Please give it a try now guys and let me know.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Working!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,yes working me as well.
Hoggy.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Xparent *Red* Tapatalk 2


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And me, thanks.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mines working too thank you


----------



## Tallulah (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers admin, sorted.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTFAdmin said:


> Please give it a try now guys and let me know.


Great stuff wonderful can you answer my pm now please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Working again here 

Many thanks Steve


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Back again for me

Cheers


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Working fine on both iPad and iPhone for me


----------

